# New Meeting Place For So. California



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

It seems like our old standby meeting place didn't go over that well.


Does anyone have an idea for a new meeting place?


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

John had mentioned Hooters.
Or, the city of Costa Mesa has a free car show (just a bunch of guys with cool cars that get together) on the 1st friday of every month (first friday roadshow) and anyone can enter. The time might not work for everyone though. When I was there undercover snooping around, I found out that anyone who enters their car gets free food.

Otherwise, there is always my house, but that might not be very convenient, what do you think Michael?

As a last resort, I have an office in Chino, and an office in Santa Ana, both have parking lots. The one in Chino actually has kind of a court yard area, and there's a barbeque there. But it's also a plant and we work with various chemicals and there's a meat packing plant next door.

So, why can't we just use any parking lot?


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

If y'all figure out a spot do ya mind if a new guy shows up?
I'm headed to LA for 11 months in May...I'll actually be in Manhattan Beach.


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

Why do you even ask? Of course!
Of course you'll be even more welcome if you bring Ciara (since Beyonce is starting to get too fat) but if you can't that's understandable and we'll settle for a demo of your system.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Its not so much what I think, but some of the guys are very particular.


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

OK, so back to square one. How about Newport Autosound? I think the owner's name is Sean, and they have a parking lot in the back. Does anyone know him? If not, I'll go talk to him, he seems pretty cool and he is a SQ guy... I saw his Audi A4 (didn't hear it though) and a Dodge Charger over there, belonging to him and another guy who works there. The Dodge was more of a show car, with decals, etc. and it was also set up for SQ.

If no one here knows the guy, I'll go ask him next week.


----------



## theunderfighter (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok, I've been gone for a couple months.... What happened with JT's?


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

michaelsil1 got in a fight with some big black SPL guy, and ended up beating his ass with a tire iron. Because the first punch was thrown on the premises, JT got in trouble and now they can't have meetups over there anymore.


........


not.


----------



## PTAudi (May 18, 2009)

Subscribed!! Recently got the bug again and would love to stop by! I am in MIssion Viejo! Keep us posted guys! Only problem is that my system is out of commission and waiting on bing @ Simplicity in Sound in NorCal to go operational next month! Going the distance for this build.


----------



## PTAudi (May 18, 2009)

But would love to meet new local peeps though.....


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

doesnt JT have a new place?


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm always down to mess with car stereo stuff, and I love helping others if I can


----------



## theunderfighter (Apr 4, 2011)

oca123 said:


> michaelsil1 got in a fight with some big black SPL guy, and ended up beating his ass with a tire iron. Because the first punch was thrown on the premises, JT got in trouble and now they can't have meetups over there anymore.
> 
> 
> ........
> ...


sooo.... any actual story?


----------



## PTAudi (May 18, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> doesnt JT have a new place?


I tried calling and fB JT but never got a response back from him? Hope he is doing well and just busy!


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I didn't mind Autobacs. It's a deserted parking lot, but nothing wrong with that if we just park and hang out anyway. Some shade would be nice, but someone with a truck and spare canopy could bring that along.


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm down for autobacs, but as I understand it some guys dont like it, and probably won't speak up here, and instead they just wont show up.


----------



## PTAudi (May 18, 2009)

Back in the day we use to have our audi meets over at Hooters over in Anaheim, or we can do Fudderuckers in El Toro, and the best place.... we use to have our meets at a vietnamese coffee shop parking lot in Garden Grove. That lasted a few years!  We use to call it "Church Wednesday" LOL 
I believe we still have some people still going... I can arrange this! LOL


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

i can't believe i didn't see this...

well, i moved, moved to 3 places...home, storage and new shop. been working at home bing style for a few months now and haven't gone to the new shop to setup, yet.

so, i can't help. the new place, the parking isn't as open as the old one. i also haven't been there during the weekend to see what it's like around the other businesses.

i'll meet up wherever, but an open parking lot i don't think is the best place. i rather go to a park, like craige had one time in griffith park. that was pretty cool. i know in cerritos, where i live, they have electrical outlets, benches of course and grills. so a little potluck could happen.

other shops are cool. sean's parking lot is small, and i don't know if he'd care to have it there anyway. most shops are going to be open and really don't need us bothering them, to be honest. i'm a enthusiast first, shop owner second. meaning, good sound and camaraderie first before money...not a great business plan tho. lol.

anyway, been a long time, lets plan something...got me going to AZ to hang out...something closer would be nice.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

you mean Ex-Bing style hahahaha

I think milpitas will make a great place for a new diyma hangout


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

don't say you didnt know it was coming.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> you mean Ex-Bing style hahahaha
> 
> I think milpitas will make a great place for a new diyma hangout


Milpitas, is everything shifting to No. Cal


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Milpitas, is everything shifting to No. Cal


no, its just inside Bing's six block radius


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

wow that is my new profile pic! hahaha


----------



## supermaxx123 (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm interested in a meet!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

oca123 said:


> OK, so back to square one. How about Newport Autosound? I think the owner's name is Sean, and they have a parking lot in the back. Does anyone know him? If not, I'll go talk to him, he seems pretty cool and he is a SQ guy... I saw his Audi A4 (didn't hear it though) and a Dodge Charger over there, belonging to him and another guy who works there. The Dodge was more of a show car, with decals, etc. and it was also set up for SQ.
> 
> If no one here knows the guy, I'll go ask him next week.


Did you go talk to him yet?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> i can't believe i didn't see this...
> 
> well, i moved, moved to 3 places...home, storage and new shop. been working at home bing style for a few months now and haven't gone to the new shop to setup, yet.
> 
> ...


John,

Does the park where you live have a shady parking lot?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> John,
> 
> Does the park where you live have a shady parking lot?


it's probably partial shade. i know it has more than Autobacs. lol


----------



## wannabesq (Apr 13, 2011)

What about the Whittier Narrows Recreation area? Its a huge park with lots of parking space, tons of room to spread out, and lots of other stuff, like a military museum, frisbee golf, lakes to boat in, etc. 

Downside is parking is $6 bucks on weekends (free on weekdays) and they close at sunset.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

this is cerritos park east. the tables are under the canopy, and a few space just north. i was thinking about asking if they could be blocked off on a saturday. plus, there is power there, too. just not sure how you get access to it. so, you can see, there's pretty good tree cover around, and lots of tables right there.

https://maps.google.com/maps?ie=UTF-8&q=cerritos+park+east&fb=1&gl=us&hq=cerritos+park+east&hnear=cerritos+park+east&cid=0,0,9051481016911775660&ei=oVEyUf7UD4m7iwKF84HQCw&ved=0CKoBEPwSMAI


----------



## PTAudi (May 18, 2009)

Very nice! Is there BBQ grills? Place looks awesome!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

PTAudi said:


> Very nice! Is there BBQ grills? Place looks awesome!


yeah, Paul, there are...you can see them to the right. just real small in the pic.

only issue would be how crowded it is there on saturday's. it's not a huge place, but one i think would work good. there's also another lot to the south, but no power near by, for gary or jon, if they make it


----------



## PTAudi (May 18, 2009)

Yeah, let's brings cones and hard hats blocking off that area. 
Also, we can bring generators which also supports the construction in the area! 
LoL


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

If it's in Cerritos, I could probably show up a little earlier than usual...


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

rawdawg said:


> If it's in Cerritos, I could probably show up a little earlier than usual...


hope so...lol. did you get your cd's back? if not, gotta go hunt someone down. 

i'll go to the park this week and ask how/if i can reserve the spot and see what they say.

then, we'll have that as an option.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> i'll go to the park this week and ask how/if i can reserve the spot and see what they say.
> 
> then, we'll have that as an option.


Sounds good!


----------



## BlackTundra52 (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi all. Just jumped on and saw this... I'm in for a meet.


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

If that doesn't work out, there is the top floor of the parking structure at 2100 Scholarship in Irvine...


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> hope so...lol. did you get your cd's back? if not, gotta go hunt someone down.


He told me he had them. He's my DJ partner so no worries. He did look through the selections and sadly shook his head at me.

Rebecca Pidgeon is puttin' a wreck on my Street Cred, Home Slice...

ps. I should get on that card for you...


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

well, they rent out the whole covered tables all at once...and 3 months in advance. if not rented, then it's open season. the parking is the same they wouldn't block it off. also, the electric is mainly for cooking and they won't allow cables across walking paths.

i'd say we could get away with the electric tho.

so, basically everything is first come first serve. it's still a cool location if the parking isn't packed up. i'm still not thrilled about an open parking lot.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

We should plan a meet before mid June. I'll be moving to San Francisco after that. Should be done with the car 100% by then too. Last time I'll have time to DIY.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

George u lyin bish . It's never 100 percent done. Lol


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

It has to, can't really work on it in SF garage.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> We should plan a meet before mid June. I'll be moving to San Francisco after that. Should be done with the car 100% by then too. Last time I'll have time to DIY.


Post a date and place.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)




----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

George, I got that test box and all the baffles to fit in the car, so if your down to test, I'll bring it next time.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear you're moving away George. How are you going to scratch the itch if you don't have workspace?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Ok, I'll bring the mic next time again. I'm down to meet whenever, but the car will be apart until June so I can finish her up before I go. 

No way to work on it in San Fran. It's ok, I won't have time to breathe anyway. New stage in life. Time to make $$$. I'll scratch the itch with some mechanical upgrades. New Corvette motor is coming out..., can't diy that anyway.


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

Um, maybe we can have a small get together to wish George good luck with his new job.
what was it again George? Chief RAT SNITCH for some government agency :-D?

My bet is that we will find pictures of him working on his car in parking lot structures (when it doesn't rain)

The salary increase alone should also mean some interesting experiments.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

oca123 said:


> Um, maybe we can have a small get together to wish George good luck with his new job.
> what was it again George? Chief RAT SNITCH for some government agency :-D?
> 
> My bet is that we will find pictures of him working on his car in parking lot structures (when it doesn't rain)
> ...




He has been a student.


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

paid student (well, paid t/a)


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

lol Graduate student stipend is very modest. I'm won't be working for uncle Sam after all. Small private firm ftw! 

But yes there will still be parking lot tuning.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> lol Graduate student stipend is very modest. I'm won't be working for uncle Sam after all. Small private firm ftw!
> 
> *But yes there will still be parking lot tuning.*


And new toys.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

cvjoint said:


> lol Graduate student stipend is very modest. I'm won't be working for uncle Sam after all. Small private firm ftw!
> 
> But yes there will still be parking lot tuning.


Now that we're in a house, I'll start packing the garage with all sorts of fabrication items next year for my NEW project. Already has 220V in the garage, compressor, etc. Need a vacuum pump for fiberglass/CF work, and welder first. Its not THAT far from SF. Not THAT close either though.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Now that we're in a house, I'll start packing the garage with all sorts of fabrication items next year for my NEW project. Already has 220V in the garage, compressor, etc. Need a vacuum pump for fiberglass/CF work, and welder first. Its not THAT far from SF. Not THAT close either though.


Next year you say? Doesn't the Neon expire at some point? The car is dying...


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Lol, there's plans to deal with that issue. Since Gary and I came up with the same idea for the drive train arrangement , my wife came up with a new idea that ups the ante a little bit.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Speakers in the front bumper! Or in a hairdryer?


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Lol, fuel cell behind the bumper, and vintage air unit for the hairdryer, errrr defrost.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Sounds dangerous. I like it!


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hmmm......

I'm going to go ask Sean over at Newport Autosound if he has any ideas for a meetup place (and I'm going to invite him as well, him and this other guy there both have very cool setups)

Hey, George, are you coming by today to work on rolling these fenders?


----------



## Mr. Slik (Jul 9, 2009)

Subscribed. My crap is currently in pieces, but I'm in SoCal and would be down to meet up as well. 



jtaudioacc said:


> well, they rent out the whole covered tables all at once...and 3 months in advance. if not rented, then it's open season. the parking is the same they wouldn't block it off. also, the electric is mainly for cooking and they won't allow cables across walking paths.
> 
> i'd say we could get away with the electric tho.
> 
> so, basically everything is first come first serve. it's still a cool location if the parking isn't packed up. i'm still not thrilled about an open parking lot.


CPE usually isn't overly crowded on Saturdays until the summer shows up...there are definitely folks out there depending on time of day, but it isn't always jam-packed. 

Agreed on probably getting away with the power too, as long as we aren't on the Ironbark Drive side of the park off of 166th and we don't crank the volume up too high for unreasonable periods of time ...some of the folks that live across the street from the park on Ironbark are inclined to call the police if they feel noise from the park is intruding upon their quiet enjoyment. 

In any case, I'd definitely like to meet some of the local audio addicts


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Mr. Slik said:


> Subscribed. My crap is currently in pieces, but I'm in SoCal and would be down to meet up as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are SQ dudes and don't Thump and Bump!


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Except for that one time the SPL contingent showed up. I liked those guys...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

rawdawg said:


> Except for that one time the SPL contingent showed up. I liked those guys...


I liked them as well, but it was hard to hear the SQ cars.


----------



## Mr. Slik (Jul 9, 2009)

michaelsil1 said:


> We are SQ dudes and don't Thump and Bump!


LOL me too, but since I don't know the whole crew yet I thought it was worth mentioning


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Mr. Slik said:


> LOL me too, but *since I don't know the whole crew yet* I thought it was worth mentioning





*The Crew:*


----------



## Mr. Slik (Jul 9, 2009)

michaelsil1 said:


> *The Crew:*


LOL

Think I can fit in just fine then.


----------



## zql8tr (Feb 27, 2011)

So, did we give up finding a new spot?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

zql8tr said:


> So, did we give up finding a new spot?


Or a date?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I'm working on DE-stinking my car, I haven't smoked in three weeks.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Vinegar, coffee grinds, then baking soda lol. Had to do that to my work truck.


(i gotta say, I'm curious what got you to stop)


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Vinegar, coffee grinds, then baking soda lol. Had to do that to my work truck.
> 
> 
> (i gotta say, *I'm curious what got you to stop*)


I started vaping.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I also improved the smell. Amazon's best selling car freshner, made in Japan lol. 

No audio modding yet  I've never had so much good gear waiting in a box, and ideas so balsy and planned out yet not engage. Check this out:
*4 Airbone 5002 AMTs
*4 BG Neo10 planars
*2 BG Neo8-S planars
*Aurum Cantus AMTs
*8 LAT 250s
*3 LAT 700s
*3 Peerless XXLS 12"s
*2 Peerless XXLS 10" shallow to try as a midbass. 
*2 Peerless SLS 6.5"s

I did send my Dayton Omnimic to have it recalibrated so something is getting done


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

hey guys, how's the imaging back there?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> hey guys, how's the imaging back there?


Is that a crack pipe?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

define back there


----------



## neo_styles (Oct 18, 2012)

Just caught wind of this. I'm probably leagues behind everyone else but wouldn't mind dropping by to audition some of your systems. I want to run a large Daily Driver/SQ build and would love to listen to the BGs someone mentioned earlier. I'm up in the San Fernando valley, for reference. As far as potential spots, it might be a bit of a drive for some, but there's a really badass park up in Valencia where I work that might do us well. Look up Central Park in Santa Clarita if you don't mind and get back to me if it meets any of the criteria.

Also, I respond faster to PMs since I do most of my browsing through Tapatalk and it's not the most notification-friendly with DIYMA.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

neo_styles said:


> Just caught wind of this. I'm probably leagues behind everyone else but wouldn't mind dropping by to audition some of your systems. I want to run a large Daily Driver/SQ build and would love to listen to the BGs someone mentioned earlier. I'm up in the San Fernando valley, for reference. As far as potential spots, it might be a bit of a drive for some, but there's a really badass park up in Valencia where I work that might do us well. Look up Central Park in Santa Clarita if you don't mind and get back to me if it meets any of the criteria.
> 
> Also, I respond faster to PMs since I do most of my browsing through Tapatalk and it's not the most notification-friendly with DIYMA.


We all have room for improvement so don't worry about it just come and hang out.

BigRed is sounding really good right now, however, Jim will probably rip it out and put something else in before we meet.


----------



## neo_styles (Oct 18, 2012)

michaelsil1 said:


> We all have room for improvement so don't worry about it just come and hang out.
> 
> BigRed is sounding really good right now, however, Jim will probably rip it out and put something else in before we meet.


I'd love to, so much as the time and place work out well enough. I also work on another mobile audio forum and will try to get at least one of ours to come out as well. As stated previously, I'd appreciate a PM since it's sometimes hard to get through all of these threads. Look forward to meeting some of you fine SoCal gents.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Michael!

epper:epper:epper:epper:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> Happy Birthday, Michael!
> 
> epper:epper:epper:epper:


Thank you!

I just turned 60


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday Mike!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

astrochex said:


> Happy Birthday Mike!


Thank you!


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Happy Birthday Mike! I can see where those new resolutions are coming from haha.


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

Happy b day Mike


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Happy Birthday Mike!* I can see where those new resolutions are coming from* haha.


Thank you, yeah I smoked for 50 years it was definitely time to quit. 



badfish said:


> Happy b day Mike


Thank you.


----------



## neo_styles (Oct 18, 2012)

michaelsil1 said:


> Thank you, yeah I smoked for 50 years it was definitely time to quit.


Well glad you kicked the habit. Much harder to do in my mine of work as it's the social epicenter. Wouldn't even know where in the water we are half the time if it weren't for the smoke pit.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

my.02, Don't have to compete but, would be cool to see more enthusiasts. Saturday is strictly SQ no SPL at all. Sunday is both but, Saturday we are trying to coordinate a caravan down to Bakersfield and possible a hotel/motel location to hang until early morning. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ma/146506-meca-3x-weekend-ca-4-27-4-28-a.html


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Happy late birthday Mike. Wow, I actually wouldn't have guessed you at 60.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Happy late birthday Mike. Wow, I actually wouldn't have guessed you at 60.


Thank you!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

De-Stinking my car isn't a simple task! :surprised:


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Lol, try de-stinking a trash truck that I think never got washed before it got assigned to me. That's why I never minded you car as much, its not as bad as some of the trucks I've dealt with.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Michael! If my math is right, you started up on the Grits at the age of 10!?!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

rawdawg said:


> Happy Birthday, Michael! If my math is right, you started up on the Grits at the age of 10!?!


Thank you, I actually started smoking when I was nine it was easy to get them back then.


----------



## Golden Ears (Jul 18, 2010)

The Hooters place can be a choice if...we can't find anywhere else, with over 92% of us SQ enthusiasts being female, I can see where it might seem difficult to have women feel uncomfortable to try to coax their husbands away from a possible weekend of big box shopping at Costco, Bed Bath and Beyond,and Lowes to have to eat some fast food served by women that..well lets face it, are not the the most well trained waitresses, likely to screw up your order . BUT they have. A large parking lot with no one that would care about noise. And they have bathrooms, food, and the TVs in the place so loud they won't even hear us.

Or, what I think might be interesting....... (And mind you, I have tried to introduce fringe hobbies to the masses..with less than huge results, like we might have increased our world numbers of slalom skateboarders from 75 to 2000, or Alpine snowboarders from 3000 to 3300.) mostly by bringing what we do....out from secretive parking lots in the middle of no where, to more public venues....of a car audio meet is held near the forest.....will we be noticed....nope.

Now I know, no one would want to set up their cars on the Third st. Promenade in Santa Monica and let anyone into their car...... And how would that really change Anything for SQ anyhow?

But... I think maybe we might go where our whacked out audio efforts might be appreciated and might influence car audio for the better.

Ken Okuyama Design takes over at former Mercedes Advanced Design studio in Irvine

This was Mercedes design center...

Or maybe we could go to Mercedes current design center in Carlsbad.

Since so much car design comes out or the Irvine area... Why not a little show at UC irvine? They have bathrooms and food..a big parking lot that would be pretty empty on weekends. Students that have no idea what SQ is... Tough realistically...with the cost of this hobby maybe only USC students can afford to play.

I also know someone who works at Hyundai designing car interiors, we might be able to do it there.. Not the same as Mercedes...but they are pretty innovative at the moment.

Other places.....how abut high end audio shops...a lot of them. Have clients that might want to get into high end car audio?

If not, the Hooters manager can be contacted....but a car design place would be cool...maybe the interior mock up guys canapé that dream dash for you....


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I got my friend who hasn't smoked for a long time to see how bad the car still smelled and he couldn't smell any tobacco.


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

how long ago did you stop Michael? I too started young... 10 years old


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

It's been over a month.


----------



## zql8tr (Feb 27, 2011)

So I guess we are not going to have another one then?!? Come on guys, I need a fix!


----------



## zql8tr (Feb 27, 2011)

Bueller, bueller...?!?


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

Alright, I have an idea.

Everyone go to this link https://mapsengine.google.com/map/edit?mid=zis0rFvM5UJg.kaGfrn3DXO6E

Find your house, or closest intersection, then click this button:








and add a market with your diyma username.

Then, I will simply compute the center of gravity.

If the map is too much of a pain, just post closest major intersections, and I will add your marker.

The member(s) closest to the center of gravity can go check it out. I'll bet a pair of 8'' peerless xls woofers that within a 10 mile radius there will be a meeting place that will be just fine.



OR,

Would Fullerton, specifically this place: 23b Shop
work for any of you? I will email to double check, but I don't think that they will mind. They have tons of tools, scrap materials, ideas, speakers, and whatnot. Thoughts?


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

Leave it to me to post the wrong link.

This should led you edit the map https://mapsengine.google.com/map/edit?mid=zis0rFvM5UJg.kaGfrn3DXO6E


----------



## supermaxx123 (Apr 3, 2010)

Anyone in SoCal be interested in helping me to tune just some advice?


----------



## Golden Ears (Jul 18, 2010)

Sure, pm me your info I am in Newport Beach


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

Good to hear youre alive John.
My interest in car audio kind of went away after christmas, but I just spent the morning and part of the afternoon fitting a new pair of 8's in my doors.
Sadly, I did not enjoy it as much as I thought I would 
I am happy that they do fit better than the XLS ever did (more experience)

Would still like to know if there's going to be a meet. I dont have the dedication to step up and lead the way on this, I hope someone else gets some free time, who does.

I do need a meet. 1 month's notice would be good, too... I work better when there's a deadline


----------



## Golden Ears (Jul 18, 2010)

Oca123 Want a deadline? I have a deadline to meet... I have about 10 days. I'll work with you at your garage all day long ...I just can't always be around smoke.

I got another MC4000M, really cleaned up the amp issue..... uh or did I...now I want to keep them all and install this one too. 

NO REAL NEED I JUST WANNA.

got another EQ on the way so I can do separate MCchannel EQ.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Let's just meet up at the H.O.M.E show and decide there. We can also throw tomatoes at Golden Ear's hotel set-up.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Damn. I really was hoping to go. I have to work Saturday though.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Can anybody get me in touch with an upholstery shop for my a-pillars? I finished them yesterday and need them wrapped in leather with the french stitch. Somwhere near Irvine, 1 week turaround max. 

G


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Jt and I will be at the home show around 10:45 I'd like to eat around 1pm.

Lets do this


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

cvjoint said:


> Can anybody get me in touch with an upholstery shop for my a-pillars? I finished them yesterday and need them wrapped in leather with the french stitch. Somwhere near Irvine, 1 week turaround max.
> 
> G


My first call would be AAA fabrics in Santa Ana... they would probably know.
There was a place on harbor blvd... eduardo's upholstery... they had quoted me $150/each for mine, and their work included making templates, cutting, stitching, etc.
JT also knows.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Can anybody get me in touch with an upholstery shop for my a-pillars? I finished them yesterday and need them wrapped in leather with the french stitch. Somwhere near Irvine, 1 week turaround max.
> 
> G


hugos!! one day 714-667-1514


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

BigRed said:


> Jt and I will be at the home show around 10:45 I'd like to eat around 1pm.
> 
> Lets do this


I will be there!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

What's the home show?


----------



## Golden Ears (Jul 18, 2010)

T.H.E. Show... Stands for The Home Electronics show.

George,

I found a reasonable place, MY GF is wrapping her ample plates in leather. call me (disco draft) and I will give her your number.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Where and when?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

oca123 said:


> My first call would be AAA fabrics in Santa Ana... they would probably know.
> There was a place on harbor blvd... eduardo's upholstery... they had quoted me $150/each for mine, and their work included making templates, cutting, stitching, etc.
> JT also knows.





BigRed said:


> hugos!! one day 714-667-1514





Golden Ears said:


> T.H.E. Show... Stands for The Home Electronics show.
> 
> George,
> 
> I found a reasonable place, MY GF is wrapping her ample plates in leather. call me (disco draft) and I will give her your number.


I'll check some of these out. Thanks guys!

THE show is in town again? Wish I had time. Building 10" kicks instead!


----------



## Golden Ears (Jul 18, 2010)

C'mon George, get a killer sonic reference. Eduardos upholstery is where I went. There is a good leather place a bit up the road from them


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Golden Ears said:


> C'mon George, get a killer sonic reference. Eduardos upholstery is where I went. There is a good leather place a bit up the road from them


I think a few foreheads will sweat if I bring my microphone stand and testing gear at THE SHOW. 


Last year most guys didn't do so hot on technical questions. I got "I'm not actually the engineer" 90% of the time. That includes the Mcintosh guys btw.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Salesman hardly ever know the technical details


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

BigRed said:


> Salesman hardly ever know the technical details


But theyll pretend they do until it gets too thick. Haha


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

lol.. i was at ces in the tannoy room this last January. I was listening to the point source drivers. he went on this sales rampage. I told him my friend is putting some in a car and has made a deal with tannoy direct. He argued with me for 20 minutes about how tannoy does'nt sell raw drivers blah blah blah. I then broke out my pics on my phone of the drivers coming from tannoy in raw form in a box from tannoy. I proceeded by the next pic of my buddy holding the 6" driver by itself right out of the box, and the email from tannoy confirming the shipment a few weeks before the drivers actually got there. He had this weird look on his face


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

That's what I want to hear this year, Tannoy. DS21 would be so proud. 
50% chance I'll be there on Saturday.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

50% chance some salesman is going to end up hating Romanians...


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I say 75%. Lol


----------



## garysummers (Oct 25, 2010)

Don't have the time to read through this whole thread so I will just post the question!

Are we ever going to have another get together?

Just curious!!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

garysummers said:


> Don't have the time to read through this whole thread so I will just post the question!
> 
> Are we ever going to have another get together?
> 
> Just curious!!


Yes, but no one can think of where.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

easy, a park. a parking lot with nothing open around was a fail. 

one with trees, some shade, a bathroom and picnic table so we can eat.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

This is starting to sound like a Taylor Swift song ....

_I hate you, we break up, you call me, I love you_


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok, we'll be there next Saturday. Let's get this done!


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

michaelsil1 said:


> Yes, but no one can think of where.





jtaudioacc said:


> easy, a park. a parking lot with nothing open around was a fail.
> 
> one with trees, some shade, a bathroom and picnic table so we can eat.





papasin said:


> Ok, we'll be there next Saturday. Let's get this done!


So we have a no where, a park somewhere, and somewhere. I think we're getting there.


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

Funny you should ask, I started wondering the same thing today.... and a friend who lives in Santa Monica called me, looks like he's headed to the mountains for the weekend.


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

jtaudioacc said:


> easy, a park. a parking lot with nothing open around was a fail.
> 
> one with trees, some shade, a bathroom and picnic table so we can eat.


... be sure to brings loads of that 3B Tea


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Sucks to miss meets from now on, especially since the 10" midbasses will fire on Tuesday. It was great gents. From what I hear you guys will get Bateman to replace me. Much bigger celebrity than I am.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

How about Rancho Park it's in West Los Angeles

City of Los Angeles Department of Recreation and Parks


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> How about Rancho Park it's in West Los Angeles
> 
> City of Los Angeles Department of Recreation and Parks


i used to work just down the street and had to park next to the golf course. it's way to crowded, and is there any actual park there? i thought it was just the golf course. a not that distant, but not too close to me, uncle and family runs the coffee shop there.

i'd assume the park would be packed on saturdays.

i still say the park i suggested in cerritos is great.

papasin will be here next saturday, so at the very least, there will probably be a gathering of sorts. all invited.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> i used to work just down the street and had to park next to the golf course. it's way to crowded, and is there any actual park there? i thought it was just the golf course. a not that distant, but not too close to me, uncle and family runs the coffee shop there.
> 
> i'd assume the park would be packed on saturdays.
> 
> ...


What's the address?


And yes Rancho Park is a very big park and crowded.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/149833-so-california-june-15-2013-a.html#post1903148


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

cvjoint said:


> Sucks to miss meets from now on, especially since the 10" midbasses will fire on Tuesday. It was great gents. From what I hear you guys will get Bateman to replace me. Much bigger celebrity than I am.


and much better-looking too. ;-)


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

It's a lateral move at best. They both do hair brained experiments in car audio, both love EDM and both argue their points with science, empirical evidence and logic. As if car audio was logical...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

rawdawg said:


> It's a lateral move at best. They both do hair brained experiments in car audio, both love EDM and both argue their points with science, empirical evidence and logic. As if car audio was logical...


Are you going to be there tomorrow?


----------

